# jd moco vs kuhn disc mower



## HLB (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi. I mow @ 300 acres of mainly fescue and bermuda each year. Mostly round bales. I've been using two krone 243 mowers (@ 7' 2") for the last several years and wanting to go to a larger cut. I'm looking at a jd 630 moco 9' 9" vs a gmd kuhn 313 trail behind 10' 2" cut. There is @ $6000 difference in the mowers. I was wondering if the conditioner (impeller) was worth the extra cash. I'm trying to get away from using 2 tractors/mowers and have been told that it would be more efficient with the moco. I also looked at the jd 635 moco, but my largest tractor is a jd 6430 (95 hp) and the minimum recommended for the 635 is 90 hp and I was concerned that it would tax the tractor too much. Any opinions/advice welcome.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

The impeller is not worth its weight in scrape metal , Thats in alfalfa , ive used both and the rollers win out every time.
THOMAS


----------



## Krone (May 27, 2009)

We call them V-tine conditioners and our experience with this type of conditioner is as simple as this - IF you are WILLING to check the conditioning effect AND make the necessary adjustments between different crop types and volume then you will get along fine with this type of conditioner. The adjustments are - changing the rotor speed where the V-tines are attached and changing the baffle plate distance between the rotor and baffle plate. You can be as aggressive as you want or as gentle as you want but you have to make the adjustments. If you intend to adjust it once and leave it that way, then you will most likely not be satisfied with a V-tine conditioner. The other advantages of a V-tine conditioner are they are cheaper to buy than roller conditioners, they take less horsepower to pull, they create an air suction that can lift lighter crops that normally get pushed down by the wall of air created by roller conditioners, and they require much less money to maintain - the v-tines can be replaced much cheaper than a conditioner roll. Now, we make both v-tine and roller conditioners but our retail percentage is higher for the v-tine type.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I talked with a Krone dealer in Harmony, NC and he said for our crop type the rollers would 
be better. He said he hardly ever sells a roller type anymore but thought with our mainly 
Oats and Soybean/Millet hay we would be better off with rollers. Our 478 Haybine is 
getting some age on it and would like to replace it within a year or so. With the price difference
between a DiscBine and a Haybine we may go back with another Haybine, we're not 
doing huge amounts of acreage here.


----------



## PaCustomBaling (Jun 6, 2009)

Impellers work much nicer for your grass type hay. Each tine scraps the waxy coating off of the grass stem, exposing the stomata which holds in the plants moisture. Plus the impellers have a higher throughput. A study was done at PSU where we compared impeller conditioners versus roll conditions (rubber on rubber) and found there was no significant difference in the leaf damage between the two different types of conditions... it all depends on how you set the conditioners and the rpm's of the conditioners.


----------



## steph wood (Apr 21, 2010)

has any body gota claas 3100tc we just bought one and were wondering if anyone can give us some ideas of setting up for forage sorgum about 12ft high


----------

